# Am I The Only One?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Am I the only one who's not excited by the new sky blue color at Oberon? It really does nothing for me. I'm more of a purple/green person. Somethinh tells me I'm the only one...LOL!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sure you aren't the only one, I just can't say that I personally agree with you lol. I love the new blue. But for now I'm holding off on it because I am waiting to see the new cover choices before ordering an older cover style in the new blue color.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Does this really require an entire thread? Obviously it won't appeal to everyone. Logic suggests you won't be the only one to dislike it, and many others will like it very much.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My post here disappeared.  That happened once before when I got the message that someone else posted so do I really want to post yet and I did.

I love the green the best but have one -- the dragonfly pond with square button.  At first I was disappointed that the blue was not turquoise, or as some have noted, peacock.  I like it but some pictures give me doubts while others make me want the sky blue ROH in K1 cover or the journal.  I almost ordered the journal a couple of times.

I don't care for the red Oberon covers, but some people absolutely love them.

Marti


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

reemixx said:


> Does this really require an entire thread? Obviously it won't appeal to everyone. Logic suggests you won't be the only one to dislike it, and many others will like it very much.


I'm sorry you are so annoyed by my thread. I don't think the snarky comment was warrented however. Mods, delete if you want. I was simply sharing a thought and asking others for theirs. I had no idea it would so annoy people. I've no wish to create any trouble, so feel free to delete if you feel it's appropriate. Thank you and have a great Friday!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post NYCKindleFan! And I thought I was the only one! Not a fan of the new color or the new buttons. I have one oberon cover (saddle ROH) with velcro. It's nice but the added thickness from the velcro attached to my k2 is annoying when I want to change out covers & I don't like the look of the oberon corner-covers. At the end of it all, I like my amazon cover the best (functionality & weight).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just received my large peacock journal in sky blue, and it is really beautiful. I think it's the perfect color for this design.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I actually really like the new blue color, as blue is my very favorite color, I just don't like Oberon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the sky blue and think it's one of the prettiest colors Oberon has offered.

On the other hand, I don't care for the Saddle, Fern, or the newer Purple at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish I knew if I had a newer purple or an older purple. I really love the color of my ROH.

From the pictures, I like the look of the sky blue, but I still think I am going to go with a red Gingko for my DX cover.

L


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm sorry you are so annoyed by my thread. I don't think the snarky comment was warrented however. Mods, delete if you want. I was simply sharing a thought and asking others for theirs. I had no idea it would so annoy people. I've no wish to create any trouble, so feel free to delete if you feel it's appropriate. Thank you and have a great Friday!


My comment was not "snarky", nor did I say or infer that I was annoyed. I was simply applying common sense to the question you asked and giving my opinion that it probably didn't need an entire thread seeing as there are plenty about the new Oberons already (and the sky blue in particular). There's no need to get defensive in any way, and I'm sorry if you feel insulted.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am sure you are not the only one! I do like the sky blue color, but don't like the saddle, taupe or fern. Different strokes for different folks...lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I wish I knew if I had a newer purple or an older purple. I really love the color of my ROH.
> 
> From the pictures, I like the look of the sky blue, but I still think I am going to go with a red Gingko for my DX cover.
> 
> L


I think you got yours when I got mine..It should be the older one. Is the inside a dark purple, or more of a dusty, lighter shade? The dusty lighter shade inside is the newer purple.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, NYC, your question was interesting enough to several of our members to provoke responses with their opinions and favorite colors.  Don't sweat it.  Let's move on!

My favorite is, of course, the purple ROH I lusted over for so long, but I do miss my saddle Tree of Life I gave to my brother.  I'm keeping the sky blue in reserve.

Betsy


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually don't like it, or the saddle. Maybe in person it would be different, but on the website & even on here, trying to see it on a computer is hard. 
kjn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think you got yours when I got mine..It should be the older one. Is the inside a dark purple, or more of a dusty, lighter shade? The dusty lighter shade inside is the newer purple.


Ah, okay. On the inside, mine is dark. Very regal looking.

Obviously, this will be a collectors item. The old purple and the old button. This one is a keeper for sure!

L


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

No, you are not alone NYCKindleFan!!!!!! 

I also really don't care for the new blue. I'm just not a "blue" person I guess... On the bright side, at least there is no temptation for me to get a new blue cover  !

My favorites are actually the fern and the red. I have a fern Forest that I absolutely love, and lusting after TOL (just simply love the design - I have a thing for trees, hem), just don't like the colors it's offered in (which is what allows me to keep a grip on my lust!) - but am dreaming of it in red


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

> I think you got yours when I got mine..It should be the older one. Is the inside a dark purple, or more of a dusty, lighter shade? The dusty lighter shade inside is the newer purple


I think I have the original purple. The inside if mine looks dark, almost exactly the same as the outside. What does the outside of the 'new' purple look like - lighter?

Hope my quote attempt worked. Posting from my Blackberry.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> I think I have the original purple. The inside if mine looks dark, almost exactly the same as the outside. What does the outside of the 'new' purple look like - lighter?
> 
> Hope my quote attempt worked. Posting from my Blackberry.


It's a bit lighter, not much, and more of a grapey-tone, if that makes sense. It's just not as rich looking. I think people who haven't ever had one of their previous purple covers/products would still like it, but someone who's had the original would certainly notice the difference.

Yes, DD & Leslie, sounds like you have the old one. You'd be able to tell what I mean if you had the lighter one. It's considerably lighter on the inside and is a dusty shade.

Yes, this one will be a collectors item. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the Sky blue color is pretty, but it's not for me. I love my saddle oberon.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I love any post that discusses Oberon!  

I for one love the new sky blue, I should recieve mine today.  I'm a blue girl, blue is my favorite color by far!  

But, I totally respect not loving it too - that is what rocks about Oberon, lot of choices!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it's not just the color itself.   I love that shade of blue, but I don't think it's a good color for a leather product.   Somehow leather doesn't look "right" to me in colors other than earth-type tones.  Unnatural, sort of.  I know that's silly because the reds and greens and purples are just as unnatural to the material, but still....


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think it's not just the color itself. I love that shade of blue, but I don't think it's a good color for a leather product. Somehow leather doesn't look "right" to me in colors other than earth-type tones. Unnatural, sort of. I know that's silly because the reds and greens and purples are just as unnatural to the material, but still....


I agree.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

No, you're not the only one. It's ok, but I prefer navy and the darker shades. That's the cool thing about having so many different options, there's something for everyone.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

im not a huge fan either


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a pic of my new journal.... The color in the image is pretty accurate...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, that is lovely. (And would make a great Kindle cover.) The blue is perfect for that design, you are so right.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh wow. That is gorgeous. I must say I wasn't that excited about the sky blue, but the picture changes my mind. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I wish I knew if I had a newer purple or an older purple. I really love the color of my ROH.
> 
> From the pictures, I like the look of the sky blue, but I still think I am going to go with a red Gingko for my DX cover.
> 
> L


I don't know what kind of purple mine is either. but like you I love my ROH.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I actually really like the new blue color, as blue is my very favorite color, I just don't like Oberon.


Fair enough.  Isn't it fabulous how many choices in skins and covers we have?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the blue too. I just hope they use it on a Kindle DX cover I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here's a pic of my new journal.... The color in the image is pretty accurate...


That is beautiful Verena. Love how the feathers look like they have hearts on them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Obviously this comment did warrant a thread of its own -- look at all the responses!  Anyone who doesn't like it should not even open it.  Different threads for different folks.

Thanks, NYC Kindlefan for the idea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue is my favorite color so I love the sky blue Oberon. I am not a big purple fan but that's what makes us all unique. It would be a boring place if we all liked the same things, colors, books, foods....


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

It's pretty, but not one I'd buy and have to look at every day.  I'm a warm color person.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think you got yours when I got mine..It should be the older one. Is the inside a dark purple, or more of a dusty, lighter shade? The dusty lighter shade inside is the newer purple.


Since I didn't get the K1 I thought I was going to get, I sold the purple butterfly I had for it. I later got the K2 purple butterfly. When I saw the new one, I thought it was not nearly as pretty as the original, but I thought it was just me. Thank you for posting that there are 2 shades of purple. I agree with everything you said about the original color versus the new color.

The new blue is pretty, but I don't think I will be buying another Oberon right now.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I am just not a blue person. Actually bought a hot selling car in the early seventies: a Datsun 240Z... when it came out you had to be on a waiting list to get one and you got what you got. Mine came in blue when it finally arrived and before I took delivery I had it painted metallic gold. Ah the follies of youth! But the pic of the peacock in blue got me thinking... they make leather paints that are very flexible so would work on the Oberon... What about painting the bird in all its true colors? Hmmm... maybe I haven't grown up that much after all!!!


----------

